# Latin American composers



## arkiv1111 (Oct 1, 2021)

Luis Sandi (1905-1996)
Scherzando, Sinfonía #2

The texture patterns project a decoder reference frame where you can even get to the point where there is a variability between the code to which the impression refers and the code used by the listeners.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Antonio Carlos Jobim

His "The Girl From Ipanema" does it for me.

Especially from the hands of Charlie Byrd.


----------

